# Want to work in Australia helpppppp :)



## CarlaUK (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey,

my names Carla, i live in the UK.

I am looking to come over to Australia for a working holiday starting from January. I would like to find a job before i head over if i can so i feel more secure. Any ideas anyone can give me on doing that or where i will need to go/look. I have previously worked in customer service but i am not too fussed i studied travel and tourism at college although a bar or restaurant would be cool to start off in. Pls help! xx


----------



## Ahmed Essam (Aug 16, 2011)

I think that you can't find a job in Australia before you come
you can go to Melbourne and you will find a job easily


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Carla,

You can definitely apply for jobs & agencies before you get to Australia - 100%!! Most pubs/restaurants however have quite a high turnover of staff in general so they more than likely won't be looking for people to interview before you get there. We have some agencies that you can register with here: Register with Agencies and just try to get a head start on other backpackers. Professional positions - like office jobs in tourism, travel etc are generally available you just need to know where to look but if I were you I would definitely get in there and start applying for agencies - plus they love proactive people!


----------



## Berry (Aug 25, 2011)

I think you wont have any trouble finding a job when you arrive in Australia.

English speaking people usually dont have a problem.


----------



## uprizing (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there - have you created a profile on TinyCV yet - do a google search for them or go to @tinycvonline via twitter. TinyCV let's you connect directly with employers and recruiters across OZ. Good luck.


----------



## oceantide24 (Sep 21, 2011)

But is it not easy to find a job before one migrates to Australia.


----------



## Ramzi (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you really think there are any opportunities in Melbourne? i am applying for jobs for the last 9 months and i did only around 5 interviews till now, my main limitation and obstacle is the LOCAL EXPERIENCE, no is willing to take the risk and recruit me, anyways i am a financial analyst in the corporate finance, so if anyone has any kind of advice, i am more than happy to listen to it


----------



## myra allen (Mar 1, 2012)

There are many working opportunities in the Australia. Finding work in Australia is easy if you know how. Australia has many good jobs to 18-30 year olds who want to live their dream of a working holiday in Australia.


----------



## Mate2012 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi
My name is Ferdie from Philippines i am planning to move in australia and have job... i been i a garment industry for about 20 years using in CAD design in pattern making any idea to find jobs there is highly appreciate..

thanks.


----------

